# Peaceful Easy Feeling Music



## Lara (Jan 3, 2019)

Counting Stars...


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2019)

You asked for it!


----------



## Lara (Jan 3, 2019)

Yes I did, didn't I  Thank you for posting it :love_heart:


----------



## Lara (Jan 3, 2019)

Most peaceful "Fight Song" I've heard...mixed with a little "Amazing Grace". I just found out I have a significant Scottish heritage including a King who stands tall in stone...in front of a Castle. Maybe that's why I like this.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 3, 2019)

Our "Peaceful Easy Feeling Music" would be what we were listening to, and dancing a bit in our living room to last night...…...Renegade by Styx, Chris LeDoux songs, Grand Funk Railroad's We're An American Band, Shania Twain's Man, I Feel Like A Woman, Chicago's Just You And Me and a few others.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jan 7, 2019)

_Come Away With Me..._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jan 25, 2019)

_Always be humble and kind...

_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jan 28, 2019)

_Rainy Day Beatles with Classical Guitar_


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Nihil (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Nihil (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Nihil (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## DGM (Feb 24, 2019)

I can listen to Chris Isaak all day but LOVE this one:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM1WTmtuwxc


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Nihil (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Nihil (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Ferocious (Mar 31, 2019)

*Itzhak Perlman - J. Massenet "Thais" Meditation*

This takes some beating....


----------

